# Brass or Stainless Steel?



## George1 (Nov 26, 2009)

What is the most durable material - brass or stainless steel. The light will be for pocket/keyring carry in a single mode AA light. I want something that will last a long time and not require much upkeep. I'm not too concerned about thermal efficiency as the light will not be used for long periods at a time. Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## qwertyydude (Nov 26, 2009)

Brass is not too good. Yes brass is harder than aluminum but it can't be anodized so it will probably wear faster than a good anodized aluminum. Plus it needs to be lacquered, once the lacquer wears off it will tarnish and turn ugly. Stainless is much harder and more durable and takes and keeps a polish well. Definitely go with stainless.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Nov 26, 2009)

Stainless will last longer -- but could be heavier (is heavier than aluminum), which is not good for a pocket light. Either one should last long enough for the use....how long do your brass keys last? I'd go for brass just because I prefer the way it looks --- personal preference.


----------



## qwertyydude (Nov 26, 2009)

Brass is heavier than stainless, 8.4 g/cm3 for brass 7.85 g/cm3 for stainless. Plus to get the same strength you'd have to use more brass making an even heavier light.


----------



## post tenebras (Nov 26, 2009)

Brass is better than SS for heatsinking, but not as good as aluminum.


----------



## Norm (Nov 26, 2009)

qwertyydude said:


> Brass is not too good. Yes brass is harder than aluminum but it can't be anodized so it will probably wear faster than a good anodized aluminum. Plus it needs to be lacquered, once the lacquer wears off it will tarnish and turn ugly. Stainless is much harder and more durable and takes and keeps a polish well. Definitely go with stainless.


Brass maintains a pretty good polish when pocket carried, the last thing I'd do to a brass light is to put lacquer on it, even kept in a draw brass dulls down but still isn't ugly. Having said all that my preference is for small ss lights, brass for smooth threads SS for maintenance free appearance.

Check out a Peak LED Solutions Pacific in either metal order it with a AA body.
Norm


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 26, 2009)

Norm said:


> Brass maintains a pretty good polish when pocket carried, the last thing I'd do to a brass light is to put lacquer on it, even kept in a draw brass dulls down but still isn't ugly. Having said all that my preference is for small ss lights, brass for smooth threads SS for maintenance free appearance.
> 
> Check out a Peak LED Solutions Pacific in either metal order it with a AA body.
> Norm



Exactly! But you just can't beat polished brass for its beauty. Even after a patina has developed, brass IMHO still looks better than any other metal especially if the light is attractively designed and finely machined as are the Peaks.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 27, 2009)

The threads in my old brass Peak seem to stay cleaner than aluminum twisties. None of that typical oxidizing. I'd be more concerned about the weight of either. Even in aluminum the light's going to be a heavy-weight in the pocket or on a keychain, at least to me.

Geoff


----------



## Energie (Nov 27, 2009)

I like brass and stainless steel too.

Some homemade lights 
(used and not polished ):


----------



## leukos (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice lights, Energie!


As for the OP's question, SS is preferable if your light is going in the pocket with keys, etc. I probably would not carry an SS light larger than AA. Anything bigger I prefer aluminum because of the weight.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been carrying a Maratac SS light on my keychain
for the pass couple of months, not a single scratch so far :thumbsup:


----------



## gorn (Nov 27, 2009)

I've had a Peak brass 3 LED light in my pocket for years. It still looks nice and works every time I twist the head. There is no need to put a protective coating on a brass light.


----------



## Norm (Nov 27, 2009)

Energie said:


> I like brass and stainless steel too.
> 
> Some homemade lights
> (used and not polished ):


Very nice work :thumbsup:
Norm


----------



## bluepilgrim (Nov 27, 2009)

I looked it up -- steel is less dense than brass, but titanium has them both beat -- about 1/2 the density, but still way heavier than aluminum. 

I hear rumors that there are some nice titanium lights for sale...


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 27, 2009)

post tenebras said:


> Brass is better than SS for heatsinking, but not as good as aluminum.



This is actually a misconception. Though it is true that aluminum is pound for pound better than brass, brass has more mass and when comparing 2 flashlights with the same volume, the brass will actually be better.



Energie said:


>



Wow those are beautiful! Especially the middle 2. They look like something C-3PO would EDC.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 28, 2009)

If durability is what matters most to you, then go with stainless steel.


----------



## wykeite (Nov 28, 2009)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Exactly! But you just can't beat polished brass for its beauty. Even after a patina has developed, brass IMHO still looks better than any other metal especially if the light is attractively designed and finely machined as are the Peaks.


 
I think it can be beaten, gunmetal or bronze is beautiful. Take out the zinc and replace it with tin. Brass can't beat that.


----------

